# stream KODI library to OUTSIDE my home network?



## Carsomyr (Jan 9, 2021)

I'd like to know HOW to stream my Kodi library to OUTSIDE my home network. 

I've  managed UPNP inside my home network where I can get access to my library on my cell phone or tablet only if I'm on the same home network. 

How do I do the same but outside my home network? I've heard of things like plex SERVER and Air video HD... But I much prefer Kodi's interface. Is there any options inside of Kodi to do this? 

I found the "web access thingy" but it only seems to work inside my home network and when I start playing a file, it plays on my htpc downstairs but nothing plays on the tablet or smartphone


----------



## chaosmassive (Jan 9, 2021)

I dont know how you setup your Kodi on, but if you have your Kodi in VM hosted in PC/server, I think you can setup NAT, with private address for inner network and public address facing outside, which then you can setup PPTP VPN to connect into your server.


----------



## claes (Jan 9, 2021)

Honestly I’d discourage you from doing this if you’re asking how to on TPU. On completion you’ll have opened up access to your internal network, exposing your network and connected computers to external users, who may be malicious.

That said you simply have to forward the appropriate ports in your router and you’re all set and done. I would recommend running Kodi through docker and then using a reverse proxy (nginx) to allow for SSL/encrypted connections.









						Kodi Remote Access Security Recommendations | News
					

Kodi includes a powerful web interface that can be used with any browser, but also sits behind the remote control application you use on your phone, or the web front end on your tablet - if you…




					kodi.tv
				




You could setup a VPN as suggested above, but your streaming quality will be limited due to the overhead of the VPN.

This is one real advantage of plex/Jellyfin/emby — their services set up all of this stuff for you, including user authentication, so that all you need to do is setup an account. I’d recommend deploying jellyfin or plex and then just using kodi for the interface if you’re married to it).






						Kodi | Documentation - Jellyfin Project
					






					jellyfin.org
				












						PlexKodiConnect: Kodi Plex Integration Done Right
					

PlexKodiConnect let’s you use Kodi as a player with Plex as a backend. Integration done right . See the GitHub project page for details:




					forums.plex.tv


----------

